# What a cute way to finish a baby blanket!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.petalstopicots.com/2015/01/ruffle-edged-crochet-baby-blanket-pattern/


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I agree. It would be cute for many things.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for link


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

that is a really cute idea!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So cute, thank you for this site!!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

another use for that ruffly scarf stuff. 

I wonder, though, that particular brand of fabric stuff isn't particularly soft - wonder how much it softens up in the wash.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw that!

I wonder if you can use the other ruffle yarn for that. Starbella or Sashay?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I saw that!
> 
> I wonder if you can use the other ruffle yarn for that. Starbella or Sashay?


Thats what I was thinking, it would look good on a hat/beanie


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a cute idea...Sometimes I just can't believe how clever and creative some folks are!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

CUTE!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a cute idea.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Clever idea. Glad to see you still has hat.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the look of this but I also wonder how the ruffle stuff will wash... especially since I suspect the blanket it acrylic and would be washed in the machine. If you have any left over.. perhaps wash and dry in machine... even a foot or so. If results aren't great advice the person you have it to to hand wash the item. 
Oh my... my reply seems like such a negative comment on a a beautiful project but honestly... I know I would do that. Too much effort to be ruined in a first wash.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link, great idea for some of the fabric yarns they have recently put out, that I saw online.


----------

